# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Điện ảnh Việt Nam - Lỡ một chuyến tàu hội nhập

## nguyendangvan

*Điện ảnh Việt Nam - Lỡ một chuyến tàu hội nhập*
*Những cuộc hội thảo và tranh cãi gần đây về chủ đề điện ảnh Việt Nam của những người làm điện ảnh, báo chí, truyền hình đã thu hút sự quan tâm của rất nhiều người hâm mộ, khán giả xem phim,những người luôn mong muốn một sự đổi mới của nền điện ảnh nước nhà.*
*Các cuộc tranh luận đã đưa ra những nguyên nhân, phân tích khác nhau về tình trạng yếu kém, trì trệ của điện ảnh.Hầu hết đều tập trung vào những nguyên nhân về kinh phí, con người, kịch bản, sự thiếu vắng các diễn viên, đạo diễn tài năng. Nguyên nhân chủ quan có, khách quan có.Những ý kiến nêu lên có khi rất trái ngược nhau, nhưng tất cả đều đưa đến một câu hỏi: Liệu có phải điện ảnh Việt Nam đang đứng trước một sự khủng hoảng hay không?* thay doi gio hoc 
*Chúng ta nên lui lại thời điểm lịch sử một chút để nhìn rõ hơn bức tranh toàn cảnh của điện ảnh Việt Nam. Có thể lấy năm 1975 làm vị trí quan sát cho những gì mà điện ảnh VN đã làm được từ trước đến nay, tất nhiên với một cái nhìn có tính khái quát.*
*Sau khi nước nhà thống nhất điện ảnh hai miền Nam Bắc đã chung tay nhau tiếp tục xây dựng điện ảnh VN trên nền tảng một nền điện ảnh cách mạng mà miền bắc đã khởi đầu từ năm 1959 với bộ phmChung một dòng sông. Trong những năm chiến tranh điện ảnh miền bắc đã khai sinh ra một thế hệ diễn viên tài năng gồm các diễn viên Trà Giang, Lâm Tới, Thế Anh, Thụy Vân, Như Quỳnh và đã có những thành tựu đáng chú ý như bộ phim Đến hẹn lại lên, Vĩ tuyến 17 ngày và đêm đã giành được giải thưởng của hội đồng hòa bình thế giới liên hoan phim Moskva. Thời kì sau 1975 cũng để lại dấu ấn qua bộ phim Cánh đồng hoang của đạo diễn Hồng Sến đoạt huy chương vàng liên hoan phim Moskva, Bao giờ cho đến tháng mười của đạo diễn Đặng Nhật Minh được báo chí nước ngoài đánh giá là một trong những bộ phim châu Á hay nhất thời đại.* Phim
* [replacer_img]*
*Cảnh trong phim Bao giờ cho đến tháng mười.*
*Những năm 90 điện ảnh VN cũng cho ra đời bộ phim Đời cát của đạo diễn Nguyễn Thanh Vân, Tiếng vĩ cầm ở Mỹ Lai của đạo diễn Trần Văn Thủy cũng dành được giải thưởng tại liên hoan phim châu Á Thái bình dương. Năm 2000 là thời kì mở đầu của dòng phim đương đại với bộ phim Gái nhảy của đạo diễn Lê Hoàng, sau đó là Những cô gái chân dài của Vũ Ngọc Đãng kéo theo hàng loạt những bộ phim có đề tài đương đại như phim Khi đàn ông có bầu, Đẻ mướn, Hồn Trương Ba da hàng thịt v.v.. với sự tham gia của các diễn viên nghiệp dư gồm ca sĩ, người mẫu tạo ra một bộ mặt mới của điện ảnh VN.* giá iphone 4 
*Nhưng có một giai đoạn quan trọng đã xảy ra trong thập niên 1980 mà các nhà làm điện ảnh đã bỏ qua không chú ý tới do tình hình chính trị cũng như những hạn chế do chính sách cấm vận phương Tây áp đặt lên nền kinh tế VN lúc ấy giờ. Những năm 80 là thời kì phát minh ra video, phim video và tình trạng in lậu phim ảnh tràn lan đã đe dọa nền công nghiệp điện ảnh thế giới. Các rạp chiếu phim nhựa bị sút giảm doanh thu ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến tình hình sản xuất phim của các nền điện ảnh lớn như Hollywood. Một chiến dịch nhằm nâng cao chất lượng phim và cải tiến điều kiện vật chất của rạp chiếu, công nghệ phim 3D v.v..để nhằm lôi kéo khán giả trở lại rạp đã diễn ra ở hầu hết các nước có nền điện ảnh đã phát triển.*
*Nhưng mặt khác ở những nước có nền điện ảnh chưa phát triển như VN thì video lậu đã đem lại sự tiếp cận dễ dàng cho khán giả. Phim ảnh Mỹ, Hong Kong tràn ngập thị trường với đủ các thể loại đã cuốn hút khán giả và đẩy nền điện ảnh VN đi đến một bờ vực thảm họa.* gia vang hom nay 
*Trong khi các nước trong khu vực nhận thức được sự cần thiết phải đổi mới nền điện ảnh đã già nua thì điện ảnh VN vẫn tiếp tục bám víu những giá trị xưa cũ,vẫn giữ lối tư duy sáo mòn. Đã có một cuộc hội thảo lớn được tổ chức giữa những năm 80 với chủ đề ”Khán giả và điện ảnh” nhằm đánh giá tình hình tại sao khán giả quay lưng với điện ảnh nước nhà. Vẫn là những bài tham luận nhạt nhẽo duy ý chí về công tác tuyên truyền, vận động quần chúng không mang lại một hiệu quả gì sau cuộc hội thảo rầm rộ này.Vẫn là cách đánh giá chủ quan về một nền điện ảnh cách mạng. Nhưng thật ra một vài thành tựu nhỏ nhoi, vài giải thưởng quốc tế của các nước xã hội chủ nghĩa, châu Á không nói lên được gì nhiều cho một nền điện ảnh.* anh nong cua ngoc trinh
*Điện ảnh của các nước Hàn Quốc, Thái Lan, Trung Quốc sau hai mươi năm đổi mới đã mang lại nhiều thành tựu đáng kể như bộ phim King Naresuan của đạo diễn Chatrichalem Yukol Thái Lan là một bộ phim sử thi hoành tráng hiện đại gây tiếng vang lớn, phim Taeguki của Hàn quốc về đề tài chiến tranh Nam Bắc cũng hoành tráng không kém, còn điện ảnh Trung quốc không còn cái thời phim nặng chất kinh kịch như Bạch Mao nữ hay tuyên truyền vụng về như Nam Chinh bắc chiến. Đó là sự trỗi dậy của một nền điện ảnh lớn với những đạo diễn tài năng như Trương Nghệ Mưu mà ai cũng biết qua những bộ phim nổi tiếng như Anh hùng, Thập diện mai phục, Thu Cúc đi kiện v.v.. Hầu hết các nền điện ảnh trong khu vực ngày nay đều du nhập những kĩ thuật hiện đại của nền công nghiệp điện ảnh thế giới và có sự hội nhập giao lưu chặt chẽ với các nhà làm phim nước ngoài để học hỏi, trau đổi kiến thức, kinh nghiệm làm phim.* de an thay doi gio lam gio hoc
* [replacer_img]*
*Taeguki - Cờ bay phấp phới.*
*Trong khi đó điện ảnh VN chạy theo thị trường với những phim video kinh phí thấp nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu khán giả, mãi đến những năm 90 mới xuất hiện trở lại vài phim nhựa với kinh phí bao cấp của nhà nước mang nặng mục đích chính trị hơn nghệ thuật như phim Kí ức Điện Biên tiêu tốn một kinh phí khổng lồ (13 tỉ đồng) nhưng khi công chiếu đã không được sự hưởng ứng của khán giả. Hầu hết những phim VN trong thời kì này đều sử dụng công nghệ lạc hậu về quay phim, in tráng, lồng tiếng, dàn dựng...v.v.*
*Hiện nay nhiều người trong số những người làm điện ảnh kỳ cựu của VN vẫn tồn tại quan niệm bảo thủ về các giá trị của nền điện ảnh cách mạng trong thời kì chiến tranh. Điện ảnh ngày nay đã trở thành một ngành công nghiệp gắn liền với những thành tựu khoa học kĩ thuật, mang lại cho nó một khả năng vô hạn trong việc diễn đạt nghệ thuật bằng hình ảnh. Nó đòi hỏi một sự đồng bộ từ kịch bản, dàn dựng, kĩ thuật quay phim, diễn viên, đạo diễn, âm nhạc v.v… Đó là một quá trình học hỏi, thực tập lâu dài của một nền điện ảnh mới có thể vươn tới những thành quả tốt đẹp. Không có chuyện chỉ cần có kịch bản hay hoặc kinh phí là tạo ra phim hay cũng không thể có chuyện không cần phải tốn kém kinh phí mới tạo ra phim hay. Cũng có vài trường hợp những bộ phim hay với kinh phí thấp nhưng đó là cá biệt không thể định hướng lâu dài cho một nền điện ảnh với tiêu chí đó vì nó sẽ hạn chế sự sáng tạo.* thay doi gio lam gio hoc
*Điện ảnh Hollywood phải mất gần 50 năm mới vươn tới được trình độ hiện đại. Khi bộ phim Jurasic Park (Công viên khủng long) ra đời, thế giới đã sững sờ với những khả năng kì diệu của điện ảnh mà công nghệ đã mang lại. Ngay trong những bộ phim tâm lí xã hội, kĩ thuật dàn dựng hiện đại cũng đóng một vai trò quan trọng nhằm tạo những hiệu quả cho bộ phim (cảnh quay từ trên không trung,dưới nước, các kĩ xảo đồ họa v.v..). Kĩ thuật dàn dựng hiện đại đã giúp các đạo diễn Hollywood dựng lại những bộ phim nổi tiếng một thời như Troy, Three Musketeers, True Grit, Pearl Harbour mà vẫn thu hút khán giả đến rạp, mọi người tò mò đến xem đạo diễn sẽ cho họ thấy có gì mới trong những câu chuyện đã cũ mèm. Khán giả rất thích thú với hình tượng Achiles đã được trần tục hóa trong Troy, với mối tình của hai chàng trai được thêm thắt vào trong Pearl Harbour làm lãng mạn thêm cho sự kiện bi kịch trong cuộc chiến Trân Châu cảng. Chúng ta có thể tưởng tượng kịch bản phim Cánh đồng hoangvới câu chuyện rất cảm động đầy tính anh hùng của vợ chồng Ba Đô nếu được dàn dựng lại với công nghệ điện ảnh hiện đại hoàn toàn có thể chinh phục khán giả hiện nay.*
*[replacer_img]*
*Phim Cánh đồng hoang.*
*Công nghệ hiện đại cũng mở ra nhiều cách nhìn mới của điện ảnh, không đơn giản chỉ là hình ảnh minh họa cho một câu chuyện, các giải thưởng điện ảnh hiện nay đều trao cho những bộ phim có tính khai phá trong cách nhìn của điện ảnh. Đó là một xu thế thời đại, điện ảnh phải phát huy tối đa ngôn ngữ của hình ảnh để diễn đạt nghệ thuật mặc dù nó vẫn cần phải dựa trên nền tảng văn học. Nền tảng văn học không thể thiếu trong nghệ thuật điện ảnh nhưng nó không được lấn át. Các đạo diễn, diễn viên tài ba là người biết biến những chất liệu văn học thành những ngôn ngữ hình ảnh sáng tạo. Điện ảnh VN vẫn còn quá nặng tính văn học, vẫn còn dựa vào những đặc thù của văn hóa, hình ảnh dân gian để tạo ra tính cách riêng, cách làm này dẫn đến sự lặp lại sáo mòn trong các phim Việt, tất nhiên những yếu tố đặc thù của văn hóa là cần thiết nhưng nó phải mang tính hiện đại hội nhập được với điện ảnh thế giới.* phim chieu rap
*Như vậy là chẳng hề có một cuộc khủng hoảng nào của điện ảnh Việt Nam vì nó vẫn dậm chân tại chỗ, là sự trì trệ, chậm chạp trước những thay đổi của thời cuộc. Những vấn đề mà những nhà làm điện ảnh tranh luận, đổ lỗi cho nhau hiện nay chỉ là kết quả tất yếu của một kiểu tư duy cũ kĩ mang nặng tư tưởng bảo thủ.*

----------

